# NASA is preparing a sequel to the moon landing (2024)



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm excited because I wasn't alive when the first movie hit the TVs and I heard it was a blockbuster, with enourmous sense of realism.

Trailer looks promising so far.

[MEDIA=twitter]1128341556828749824[/MEDIA]


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: NASA is preparing a sequel to the moon landing (2024)


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 18, 2021)

It's getting delayed: NASA says Moon by 2024 ‘no longer realistic,’ but keeping Artemis program despite lack of funding


----------



## 6079SmithW (Feb 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> It's getting delayed: NASA says Moon by 2024 ‘no longer realistic,’ but keeping Artemis program despite lack of funding


It's like a poorly written children's book. Very obvious lack of depth to the characters and plot.

We have been on the verge of 'sending our boys to mars' for over f I f t y years, and the general public lap up the lies without question. Despite their own lying eyes!


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 19, 2021)

The Moon is crowded enough. Why go back?
Plenty of Americans already at the Lunar Operations Command anyway. LOC.
I hear the 3D printed organic food is really good now.
NASA is the biggest joke going.


----------



## Timeshifter (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh no, not a delay 



> NASA’s new space suits are delayed, making a 2024 Moon landing ‘not feasible’



NASA’s new space suits are delayed, making a 2024 Moon landing "not feasible"


----------



## Prolix (Aug 10, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Oh no, not a delay
> 
> 
> 
> NASA’s new space suits are delayed, making a 2024 Moon landing "not feasible"



Whatever the eventual design, I'm sure that deep down they'll look like this:


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 11, 2021)

I suspect there is more esoteric meaning when they tell you we are going first to the moon then to mars. Recently I came across this article that we will have a space hotel by 2027:

The first hotel in the space will open in 2027



> *When reality surpasses or reaches science fiction.* In the era of *space tourism,* The Gateway Foundation was created with the purpose of building the first hotel in space and everything seems to indicate that it will be inaugurated in 2027.



Perhaps when they release such silliness they are letting us know of their milestones with some esoteric meaning behind it. _Gateway_ Foundation... right... Or maybe in this particular example, I'm just reading too much into it and it's simply another "kickstarter" scam =)


----------



## Maxine (Aug 11, 2021)

Who will be director of this one instead of Stanley Kubrick this time?


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 11, 2021)

Maxine said:


> Who will be director of this one instead of Stanley Kubrick this time?


My bets are on this guy.

Neill Blomkamp - Wikipedia

Or maybe even a game studio like Bethesda, would seem fitting with their upcoming titles.

Starfield (video game) - Wikipedia


----------



## Maxine (Aug 11, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> My bets are on this guy.
> 
> Neill Blomkamp - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Oh yes Starfield, in fact yeah NASA use CGI nowadays all around and sheepe/NPCs believes it all to be real, so i have no doubt they'll probs do it all in CGI with maybe only actors being real people (which is also not 100% fact, considering how realistic CGI humans can be nowadays), sheepe/NPCs just never can see that it's CGI so not that they would care much.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 11, 2021)

Maxine said:


> Oh yes Starfield, in fact yeah NASA use CGI nowadays all around and sheepe/NPCs believes it all to be real, so i have no doubt they'll probs do it all in CGI with maybe only actors being real people (which is also not 100% fact, considering how realistic CGI humans can be nowadays), sheepe/NPCs just never can see that it's CGI so not that they would care much.


Yeah it will all be green screened CGI and augmented reality this time, fully digital.

I always wondered why augmented reality tech was pushed so hard by the tech industry as it never seemed to live up to it's hype but makes sense if it is a NASA project.


----------

